# Big Thank You to Don for Celtic Canter/ Celtic Coastal Audax Today



## spen666 (25 Jul 2010)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Don Hutchinson for a well organised Audax from Long rock, Penzance today.

A couple of great Audax events, well organised, great routes, and loads of food at the end.

The food alone was worth the entry fee.

I'd recommend it to anyone. Make a weekend of it in Penzance


----------

